# Ive got me another wife!



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I didnt end up getting out yesterday and just messed about in the garden before watching the Toon destroy Villa! Heres the result of my messing with the D5000 and PS CS5.:lol: Ive now got 2 wifes!








Phil


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Your detailing days are over


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't think of anything worse - 2 of my Mrs :devil:



Only joking - :thumb: Nice shots dude


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I borrow one?

;-)


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i did some piccies last night but the wife would be no more if i stuck em on here!!! nice photos though mate!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That's very good mate and you included the shadows :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice & nice! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, i used a guide i found in Digital Photo Magazine. Great mag for stuff like this and they have a website with loads of tutorials 
http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/Video-Tutorials/
Phil


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

My girlfriend is always saying "I do twice as much work as you". So when she was out I put camera on the tripod used timer and took a shot of me cutting the lawn, sweeping the patio and doing the borders. Combined the pics then next time she moaned I showed it to her, she did laugh.:lol:

Nice wife BTW...wouldn't mind 2.:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Blimey, 2 wives and an Alfa - you like trouble don't you !


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice photoshoppery matey.

Hot wife too.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

richardi734 said:


> My girlfriend is always saying "I do twice as much work as you". So when she was out I put camera on the tripod used timer and took a shot of me cutting the lawn, sweeping the patio and doing the borders. Combined the pics then next time she moaned I showed it to her, she did laugh.:lol:
> 
> Nice wife BTW...wouldn't mind 2.:thumb:


Good idea, thats can be my next one! Thanks.



RaceGlazer said:


> Blimey, 2 wives and an Alfa - you like trouble don't you !


Haha, i get less bother off it believe it or not. 18 months and not a single problem......yet!:lol:



Gruffs said:


> Nice photoshoppery matey.
> 
> Hot wife too.


Haha, thanks bud.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

That's cool, what's this technique called? Do you have a direct link to the guide on the website you got this from?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

ClarkeG said:


> That's cool, what's this technique called? Do you have a direct link to the guide on the website you got this from?


Don't worry I figured it out in photoshop lol.

Here is my effort, who says men can't multitask lol


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

ClarkeG said:


> Don't worry I figured it out in photoshop lol.
> 
> Here is my effort, who says men can't multitask lol


Nice work!! :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Someones just got to do a detailing version of this - tomorrows challenge...

A 500ml bottle of Aqua Bathe shampoo for the best one !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

grow up mate. you're on probation remember.

not you chunky.:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Haha, thats class! Look forward to seeing peoples efforts as long as none of you are wearing a bikini!:lol:

The photo used in the guide is awesome. Its a guy in the gym on a rowing machine in a mirror from an angle behind. On the rowing machine closest hes a blur but in the mirror hes sitting still hunched forward having a drink of water. 
The technique is called Double Exposure i believe. The mag has a disc with it showing how its done. 
http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/Video-Tutorials/Search-Results/?N=509+530
Theres allsorts of vid tutorials on their site.
I think my head would explode doing 4 together Clarke!
Phil


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is mine - done a while ago :thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

nethers66 said:


> Here is mine - done a while ago :thumb:


Reminds me of the Kosovan car wash down the road.

Good PS.:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice multiple exposure mate, makes you look twice to work out its the same subject!

Bet your wife laughed when she saw it too!

Good skills, always good fun to learn something new like that !


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Nice multiple exposure mate, makes you look twice to work out its the same subject!
> 
> Bet your wife laughed when she saw it too!
> 
> Good skills, always good fun to learn something new like that !


Aye, she liked it. Thanks mate. Theres so many great things to learn and do on PS its a bottomless pit.....but very hard!



nethers66 said:


> Here is mine - done a while ago :thumb:


Ha ha, if only that was possible i wouldnt get so much grief for spending hours haha


----------

